# Coffee Cup Sleeves



## Glenn

Does anyone have any statistics on the volume of takeaway coffee cup sleeves produced and used in the UK each year?


----------



## Glenn

Do you regularly put a sleeve on your cups or only when clients ask for it?

We have been keeping tabs on the numbers of coffees coming into our office with and without sleeves (from the cafe below) and have found that most cups have a sleeve placed on them.

We have been recycling them and have asked the staff to decline a sleeve as the walk from the cafe to the office is about 30 yards, hardly enough time for the cup to be too hot to handle.


----------



## Mike

At work we have to have a sleeve, for H&S reasons, I get annoyed with the number of people throwing them away rather than reusing them


----------



## AlexV

Milk coffee drinks don't need a sleeve if they are made correctly. Only tea and black coffee should require a sleeve.


----------



## PhilDaCoffeeGuy

Yep, I only put a sleeve on a cup that contains black coffee or tea

When people take one to put on there milk based drink, 9 times out of 10 they will replace it when told they may not need it due to the non boiling of milk.


----------



## Mike

Thats fine in your instance, but with the corporate fear of everything we have to use them, regardless of the drink - cept cold one obviously


----------



## AlexV

Why do you have to use them Mike?


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

If someone burns their hands they can sue you. It's the same as having to have "contents hot" written on the cup, the lid and the clutch. It's retarded, but sadly this is how it is now.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

We stopped using them, we started using triple wall insulated cups, to cut down on p&p to help the environment, we still get people asking for sleeves, even with a 60 degree milk drink, as if its second nature...

Chris


----------



## DavidS

I often just ask the customer. Not everyone wants or needs one. Another thing that people should be conscious of is the carry trays for 2 or 4 takeaway drinks (example). Loads are probably thrown away when they're easily re-usable.


----------



## ragwerks

The only time i have ever have sleeves is if im doing corporate work. And i generally have the sleves printed with the company name or logo on and use plain white cups. And at that point its factored into the cost anyway. But i never offer them on the stall. Mind you the problem is americanios, When i generally double cup them. I dont ever sell tea, as a mobile operator its too much water! Mind you if someone asks i will because you cant drink coffee all day. Its just another thing to fill up the landfill with and once they leave you you have no control over it. I use a few different bins marked up paper wood and lids etc, most people pay no blood attention at all.


----------



## ChiarasDad

This is somewhat off topic from the present discussion, but FWIW for anybody who is a frequent user of these sleeves, I highly recommend this instead:

  Thermos® Nissan™ Vacuum Insulated Coffee Cup Insulator

Essentially it adds the heat-retention properties of a very good travel mug to an ordinary take-away paper cup. Available from Amazon and various other sources in the USA, but I'm not sure who stocks them here.


----------



## Glenn

Or the eco-friendly CupKozy that we frequently give away as prizes

I have one on me when out and about, although drinking takeaway coffee is rare for me now. I try and sit in where possible, but at events these are essential


----------



## HLA91

Just design a cup that prevents heat escaping around a certain part of the cup (if possible) anyway i have ordered http://www.amazon.co.uk/I-Am-Not-Paper-Cup/dp/B0016CSBJS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=kitchen&qid=1279319591&sr=8-1 just so I can do my bit for the environment


----------



## Glenn

Have you also seen the *KeepCup*?

Available online and at a growing number of cafes in the UK too


----------



## BanishInstant

HLA91 said:


> Just design a cup that prevents heat escaping around a certain part of the cup (if possible) anyway i have ordered http://www.amazon.co.uk/I-Am-Not-Paper-Cup/dp/B0016CSBJS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=kitchen&qid=1279319591&sr=8-1 just so I can do my bit for the environment


Shame about the toothbrush holder comments


----------



## HLA91

BanishInstant said:


> Shame about the toothbrush holder comments


Yes i did see that, but having just received it I can see that if I keep the lid on then it looks nothing like a toothbrush holder


----------



## ChiarasDad

KeepCups spotted at Tapped and Packed in London earlier this week, FWIW. And they are well worth a visit whether one is shopping for KeepCups or not.


----------



## HLA91

I needed a sleeve for my "I am not a paper cup" so I wrapped a napkin around it and then stapled it so I now have a reusable detachable sleeve. Doing my bit for the environment

HLA91


----------



## BanishInstant

HLA91 said:


> I needed a sleeve for my "I am not a paper cup" so I wrapped a napkin around it and then stapled it so I now have a reusable detachable sleeve. Doing my bit for the environment
> 
> HLA91


Mmm classy


----------



## funinacup

Why did you need a sleeve for your porcelain cup? Or was that sarcasm?


----------



## HLA91

Because the heat was coming through and I couldn't hold the cup


----------



## funinacup

I didn't realise porcelain transferred heat that much! I thought it would be pretty well insulated.


----------



## HLA91

Well the further down the cup you held it the cooler is was as the air gap between the first and second layer was bigger further down. But I tend to hold my cup 1/2 -> 3/4 of the way up where the insulation gap is much less therefore the heat transfer was greater.


----------



## radion_auto

Disposable paper cup sleeves are completely recyclable, so providing people are not disposing of them in the usual household or office waste they are reasonably eco-friendly. Also, as they do not come into direct contact with the beverage, they are normally make of recycled material in the first place.

I'd say that the environmental impact of using sleeves would be fairly low, it would be nice to see high street coffee chains prompting people to either reuse or recycle these though. Sorting with usual paper waste is sufficient!


----------

